# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  ایجاد منو با اشاره کردن

## khomar

می خوام وقتی با موس روی مثلا  cammand  رفتم بدون اینکه کلیک کنم یه منو برام باز بشه که بتونم به فرم های دیگم برم یه کاری شبیه به سایت برنامه نویس که وقتی روی لینک های تازه می ریم یه منو باز می شه 
این کارو چه جوری باید انجام بدم؟

----------


## mahdi_farhani

خوب تو رویداد Mouse Move  کلید بنویس و هرکاری که میخواهی بکن .
اگر می خواهی منو های بالا باز بشه یک کلک بزن از طریق فرستادن کلید این کارو بکن .

snedkeys "%+{m}"

میتونی یه کار دیگه هم بکنی که Popupmenu باز کنی . دیگه خودت میدونی که چی کار میخواهی بکنی .

----------


## khomar

الان این کدی که شما نوشتی یعنی چی؟

----------


## Payman62

> الان این کدی که شما نوشتی یعنی چی؟


ای که الآن کفتی یعنی چه؟   :قهقهه:  
اون کد باعث باز شدن منوی بالای صفحه میشه. باید کلید میان بر برای منوت در نظر بگیری و با رفتن موس روی command اون کلید میان بر رو با sendkeys صدا کنی.

----------


## khomar

می دونم می شه با mouse move یه همچین کاری کرد و موقع اشاره کردن ، فرم یه دفعه می پره وسط صفحه در ضمن نیازی به کلید میانبر ندارم
 من یه چیزی می خوام وقتی  به اون شی اشاره کردم منوی همون شی خیلی اروم در کنار همون شی باز بشه انگار که اون منو جزیی از همون شی هست 
نمو نش رو هم گفتم توی همین سایت بالای صفحه هم هست(لینک های سریع)
 به جای خندیدن به سوالات دیگران برو اول درست تایپ کردن رو یاد بگیر دفعه دیگه هم به کسی نخند

----------


## Payman62

> می دونم می شه با mouse move یه همچین کاری کرد و موقع اشاره کردن ، فرم یه دفعه می پره وسط صفحه در ضمن نیازی به کلید میانبر ندارم
>  من یه چیزی می خوام وقتی  به اون شی اشاره کردم منوی همون شی خیلی اروم در کنار همون شی باز بشه انگار که اون منو جزیی از همون شی هست 
> نمو نش رو هم گفتم توی همین سایت بالای صفحه هم هست(لینک های سریع)
>  به جای خندیدن به سوالات دیگران برو اول درست تایپ کردن رو یاد بگیر دفعه دیگه هم به کسی نخند


حالا چرا گریه میکنی.
عیب نداره خوب میشی.

----------


## khomar

ااااااااااااا درست تایپ کردن رو یاد گرفتی خیلی خوبه ترشی نخوری یه چیزی می شی

----------


## yavari

سلام

ای بابا ، حالا چرا دعوا می کنین ؟؟؟
اومدیم اینجا یه چیز یاد بگیریم
آقا پیمان ، لطف کنین رعایت کنین

با تشکر

----------


## khomar

به خاطر شما من دیگه چیزی نمی گم  
ولی خواهشا اگه کسی چیزی در این مورد می دونه لطفا کمک کنه اخه خیلی برام مهمه ممنون

----------


## Payman62

> ااااااااااااا درست تایپ کردن رو یاد گرفتی خیلی خوبه ترشی نخوری یه چیزی می شی


متاسفم برات. جنبه یه خنده نداری و این جور بهت برخورده. ارزش بحث کردن نداری.
من از بچه های سایت به خاطر این صحبت ها معذرت میخوام.

----------


## yavari

سلام
ممنون از شما


ببین khomar جان 
می فهمم چی می خوای ! اما تو خود ویژوال منوئی که با اشاره آروم بیاد پائین ، من ندیدم (در کل منوهای وی بی با کلیک کار می کنن)
اگه این کار برات ارزش داره ، و اخلاق منو داشته باشی که نخواسته باشی از کار دیگران استفاده کنی خب بشین خودت بنویس
وگرنه بعید می دونم نتونی پیدا کنی ! فکر کنم  آقای زواری یا همین آقا سهراب خودمون که تو کار Ocx هستن بتونن کمکت کنن
تو تاپیک Ocx  خواستتو مطرح کن
موفق باشی

----------


## khomar

سلام
خواهش می کنم من اصلا دلم نمی خواست همچین موردی پیش بیاد اما متاسفانه ... متاسفم

برای این چیزی که من می خوام یه جورایی فکر کردم اما کار جالبی در نمی اید به نظر من اگه وی بی کامپوننتی  در این مورد داشته باشه خیلی بهتره تا این که من بشین دستی طراحی کنم
برای این کار مثلا می شه گفت وقتی موس روی کامند رفت فرم با استفاده از  x و y در همین موقعیت x و y باز بشه ؟ (فکر نکنم خیلی جالب بشه)

تاپیک ocx دیگه کجاست؟

----------


## Payman62

خمار منم فکر نمیکنم بشه این کارو تو vb کرد. ولی من با کلک رشتی یه کارایی کردم. شاید مشکلت حل شه. البته میشه بهترم نوشت. من عجله داشتم و سریع نوشتم.
حتما هم نباید با رفتن موس به روی یه شی فرم باز شه. شما میتونی تو رویداد کیلک به روی لیبل هایی که نمایش داده میشن فرم مورد نظرت رو نمایش بدی.

----------


## khomar

جالب بود یه جورایی شبیه همون چیزی بود که من می خواستم البته فکــر کنم خودم باید روش  کار کنم 
 اما فقط  من نفهمیدم نقش label 3 این وسط چی بود؟
یه سوال دیگه به جای label   می شه از چیزای دیگه هم استفاده کرد؟ (مثلا همین فرم های وی بی که روی فرم ها از اسکین استفاده شده )  

حالا چرا عکس منو برداشتین گذاشتین اونجا ؟ ؟  :متفکر:   :لبخند گشاده!:  
از کمکتون هم ممنون وسپاسگزارم فکر نمی کردم بعد از اون درگیری لفظی .... بازم ممنون :چشمک:

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام 
فکر کنم منظور شما PopupMenu باشه به این برنامه یک نگاهی بنداز

----------


## Payman62

> جالب بود یه جورایی شبیه همون چیزی بود که من می خواستم البته فکــر کنم خودم باید روش  کار کنم 
>  اما فقط  من نفهمیدم نقش label 3 این وسط چی بود؟
> یه سوال دیگه به جای label   می شه از چیزای دیگه هم استفاده کرد؟ (مثلا همین فرم های وی بی که روی فرم ها از اسکین استفاده شده )  
> 
> حالا چرا عکس منو برداشتین گذاشتین اونجا ؟ ؟   
> از کمکتون هم ممنون وسپاسگزارم فکر نمی کردم بعد از اون درگیری لفظی .... بازم ممنون


لیبل3 برای قشنگیه فقط. مثل یه افکت عمل میکنه.
جای لیبل ها شی دیگه هم میتونی بذاری. ولی فرم قضیش فرق میکنه و باید روش کار کنی. میتونی بعد کلیک روی لیبل فرمتو نمایش بدی. چون ممکنه هر لیبل یه فرم خاص رو بخواد نمایش بده.

----------


## Payman62

> از کمکتون هم ممنون وسپاسگزارم فکر نمی کردم بعد از اون درگیری لفظی .... بازم ممنون


درگیری لفظی بی دلیل به وجود اومد. من یه شوخی کوچیک کردم و نمیدونم چرا ان قدر بزرگش کردی و ناراحت شدی. حرفم ناراحت کننده نبود. میتونستی بخندی ولی ... . مهم نیست.
خوشحالم که مشکلت تا حدودی حل شد. اگه کد کامل کردی بذار ما هم استفاده کنیم.

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

سلام 
ببن این به دردت میخوره نمیدانم از کجاش پیداش کردم

----------


## khomar

> درگیری لفظی بی دلیل به وجود اومد. من یه شوخی کوچیک کردم و نمیدونم چرا ان قدر بزرگش کردی و ناراحت شدی. حرفم ناراحت کننده نبود. میتونستی بخندی ولی ... . مهم نیست.
> خوشحالم که مشکلت تا حدودی حل شد. اگه کد کامل کردی بذار ما هم استفاده کنیم.


اون موقع خیلی حرصم در اومد من دنبال جواب سوالم بودم شما هم شوخی کرده بودین من کلا ادم بد اخلاقی نیستم شو خی هم زیاد می کنم ولی نه دیگه اینجوری
اخه خنده دار نبود که من بخوام بخندم بازم از کمکتون ممنون

----------


## khomar

> سلام 
> فکر کنم منظور شما PopupMenu باشه به این برنامه یک نگاهی بنداز



سلام
به جای یه نگاه دو تا نگاه انداختم خوب بود ولی خیلی ساده بود البته می شه روش کار کرد از شما و همه کسانی که کمک کردن به خصوص اقا "پیمان" ممنونم

----------


## khomar

> سلام 
> ببن این به دردت میخوره نمیدانم از کجاش پیداش کردم


سلام
به دردم که می خوره ولی خیلی کد نویسی داره از توابع api   هم که خیلی استفاده کرده 
از شما و همه کسانی که کمک کردن به خصوص اقا "پیمان" ممنونم

----------


## Payman62

> سلام
> به دردم که می خوره ولی خیلی کد نویسی داره از توابع api   هم که خیلی استفاده کرده 
> از شما و همه کسانی که کمک کردن به خصوص اقا "پیمان" ممنونم


خواهش میکنم. وظیفم بود.

----------


## yavari

سلام دوستان

قصد نداشتم خود سر خود رو برنامه کسی نظر بدم اما حالا که برنامه آقا پیمان براتون مفید بوده 
می خواستم بگم ، اون تایمره که کار خاصی نمی کنه میشه یه کنترل اضافی رو نیوورد و چند خط کد نویسی اضافی هم نکرد  :متفکر:  
البته اگه اشتباه می کنم و وجود تایمر ضروریه ، خوشحال میشم بشنوم  :تشویق:  

در ضمن حسین آقا ، دستتون درد نکنه ، خیلی عالی بود   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:  

با تشکر

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

قابل دوستان رو نداره 
 :خجالت:

----------


## Payman62

من که خودمم گفتم عجله ای نوشتم و جا داره روش کار شه. اون فقط یه مثال بود تا راه رو نشون بده.

----------


## khomar

اره برنامه ایشون عالی بود

----------


## yavari

سلام

ای بابا ، حالا بیا و درستش کن  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> من که خودمم گفتم عجله ای نوشتم و جا داره روش کار شه. اون فقط یه مثال بود تا راه رو نشون بده.


ممنونم ، من اصلا منظوری نداشتم ، با شما هم نبودم 
در ضمن برنامه تون هم خیلی قشنگ بود ، دستتون درد نکنه !  :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:  




> اره برنامه ایشون عالی بود


خمار جون ، من با شما بودم 
خب اگه شما متوجه این موضوع شدین که هیچ  !!!

البته ببخشید من اینقدر مبتدیم !!! :خجالت:   :خجالت:   :خجالت:

----------


## Payman62

> سلام
> ای بابا ، حالا بیا و درستش کن  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ممنونم ، من اصلا منظوری نداشتم ، با شما هم نبودم


یعنی چی بیا درستش کن. من در تایید حرف شما گفتم عجله ای نوشتم. اشکالی داشت؟ من گفتم  شما منظوری داشتی؟ من گفتم با من بودی؟
چرا ما هر چی میگیم به یکی بر میخوره.

----------


## khomar

ببخشید اینجا چه خبره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :متعجب:   :متفکر: 

اقا پیمان خودتو ناراحت نکن

----------


## Payman62

نه ناراحت نشدم خمار جان. فقط تعجب کردم.

----------


## khomar

منم همینطور جای تعجب هم داره

----------


## yavari

سلام

ای بابا ، خر ما از کرگی دم نداشت ، حالا ول کنین دیگه !!!!.......................

 :متعجب:   :متعجب:   :متعجب:

----------


## Payman62

آق یاور تو خودت شروع کردی. حالا میگی ول کنین.

----------


## khomar

حالا اینقدر گیر ندین به هم 
بابا صلوات بفرستید :بامزه:

----------


## amirsadeghi

سلام
شما می تونید از دستور popupmenu استفاده کنین
یعنی یه فرم درست کنین اون منو رو توش بسازین و در رخداد کلیک کلیدتون بنویسید
popupmenu formname.menuname
این جوری اون منو براتون ظاهر میشه و شما هر گزینه رو که انتخاب کنین کارشو انجام میده

----------


## tejarat-ir

میتونی یه کار دیگه هم بکنی که Popupmenu باز کنی . دیگه خودت میدونی که چی کار میخواهی بکنی .[/quote]


سلام 
همین طور که دوستمون گفتن درسته 
استفاده از یک   PopupMenu  و ست کردن خاصیت  نمایش آن به صورت 
menuname.Visible = False (اختیاری)و فراخوانی آن به صورت   PopupMenu mnuname در رویداد MouseMove آن شی موردنظر

----------

